# wood shed drip edge



## PapaDave (Aug 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd pass on a little tidbit for those who might be planning a shed. If you use osb or something similar under shingles, use drip edge.
I thought I had enough overhang on the shed I built last year to avoid water problems, so only did the front edge. Big mistake, and every time it rained, the fascia boards and osb got wet and the osb started to swell....beginnings of rot.
We've had quite a bit of hot, dry weather here recently, so I took the time to get more drip edge and got it put up. It rained the next day....all day, and not a bit of wet on the fascia. 
I just saw myself having to tear the roof apart in a couple years to fix it, and that made no sense.
I knew better. HTH someone.


----------



## muncybob (Aug 5, 2011)

Good point. I was out measuring my proposed area for the shed and will def be keeping this in mind. Anything else you would have done differently?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh ya, drip edge is required unless you like to do repairs.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Aug 5, 2011)

I actually modeled my shed after yours, and DID install a drip edge ALL around the roof. It is roll asphalt over OSB. No probs....alls good.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 5, 2011)

When first built, the only part with drip edge was the front edge. It's all done now.
muncybob, I would have built regular stud walls between the posts. I got the right side done this year after filling the left side. I'll do the left side next year. I also think I would have made it taller by about a foot. I thought about making it 20 ft. wide, but if/when I get the new stove, this size should allow 2 years of wood storage.
I only put enough wood in the shed to get through the winter instead of completely filling it so that in the spring, it should be pretty close to empty. That'll make it easier to build the wall. I can always go get a bit more from the back in the spring if needed.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Drip edge is cheap, too, so it's good insurance for the cost. Can't remember exact cost, but it was something like 35 bucks for my whole barn, so like 50cents a foot?


----------



## dafattkidd (Aug 6, 2011)

wood fanatic,
how much wood do you store in that wood shed?  Looks super useful.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Aug 6, 2011)

Realistically. I can fit about about 4 1/2 cords if its stuffed to the gills. Although, this season I added more vertical 2x4's on the right side as well, and seasoned about 3 cords of ash in there - front to back - spaced out with around 9" in between each stack for airflow. NOT an ideal use of space, I admit. The wife was kvetchin about the stacks all over the yard, and I attempted to keep her happy, and dry the wood at the same time. Its been split since last October, so its drying just fine, only because its ash, and is a fast drying hardwood to begin with, but I wont be doing THAT again.


----------



## shawneyboy (Aug 6, 2011)

Blahh Drip edge ??? You dont need a derip edge with my wood shed.....  Of course it cost me next to nothing to build my "Bayou Shack" as my wife calls it.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Aug 6, 2011)

Shawney - what kind of roof is on that bad-boy?


----------



## shawneyboy (Aug 6, 2011)

wood-fan-atic said:
			
		

> Shawney - what kind of roof is on that bad-boy?



All- umm- aaa-  num .   Just standard metal roofing sheets, that and a few PT 2 bys were the only cost on the sucker, everything else was salvaged or left over from other projects.

Shawn


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 8, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> Blahh Drip edge ??? You dont need a derip edge with my wood shed.....  Of course it cost me next to nothing to build my "Bayou Shack" as my wife calls it.



HaHa,
Hey neighbor. If I didn't know better I would swear there is a moonshine still somewhere back there. ;-P 
That looks awesome! Can't beat the price. Me and free go back a long way. :cheese:


----------



## begreen (Aug 8, 2011)

No OSB or drip edge here either. Besides good cover, I want low maintenance for the shed.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't have just used metal roofing on the darn thing? I had the shingles and tar paper but had to buy a few sheets of 7/16" osb. I'll check the cost of the metal roofing next trip to the Depot just for fun.
Too late now, and I shouldn't have to worry about it for a long time. That was the goal.


----------



## muncybob (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of metal roof too. After all, house and barn are metal roof and the only roof not metal is the dog house(might get a bit noisy in there). Our house roof is VERY old and other than painting it once in the 18+ yrs we have lived there it has held up fine. Not sure on the age but previous owner lived here 15+ yrs and it was on long before him too.
I'm rethinking the size ...at first I was going with about 7'6" tall in rear and 9' in front. I think I'm going to go with 8' tall rear and 10' tall in front...since I will need to back my truck up along side the shed this should give me plenty of head clearance when unloading and will allow another cord or so. Overall I think the shed will be 24 x 10...planning to use about 6' on one side to store the splitter and snow blower.
Planning to break ground next week...pics to follow.


----------



## NCPABill (Aug 9, 2011)

Quick hint for you when installing the steel.  Clamp the whole stack and predrill pilot holes for the screws.  Not only does it keep the lines nice ans straight, but its easier to put the screw on the the correct side of the rib!  Screwing both sides of the rib on the top and bottom row will go a long ways toward keeping the steel on in high winds.  Although Lowe's and HD are popular, usually the better deal on steel roofing is through your local yard, ordered to the exact inch you need.

Good luck with the project(s).

Bill


----------



## muncybob (Aug 9, 2011)

Good tip Bill, will keep it in mind next month. I may luck out on the roof material, daughter's BF has a stack of it for free...it's rusted but I plan to hit it with Rust Bullet before I paint it.


----------

